# Need 1x1 Weather Widget



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone know of a 1x1 weather widget that I can put on my homescreen that just shows an image? (sun, moon, coulds, clouds and rain) Something that I can put where the giant circle is here lol


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Fancy Widgets paid version has a 1x1. It has temperature in it as well though


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

+1 on fancy widgets, i believe beautiful widgets has one as well.


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

beautiful Widgets has a nice one as well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

bryannh said:


> +1 on fancy widgets, i believe beautiful widgets has one as well.


Indeed. Those are the big 2. I go back and forth between the both of them.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I have Beautiful Widgets but the icon has the temperature info in it too unfortunately


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I have Beautiful Widgets but the icon has the temperature info in it too unfortunately


Paid Fancy Widgets has an icon only version


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Paid Fancy Widgets has an icon only version


I'm gonna be ocd about that black line though haha I'll definitely try it


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I'm gonna be ocd about that black line though haha I'll definitely try it


That's just the clock theme I'm using. You can make it totally transparent


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Anyone know of a 1x1 weather widget that I can put on my homescreen that just shows an image? (sun, moon, coulds, clouds and rain) Something that I can put where the giant circle is here lol


Hey what's the name of your clock widget?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Circle battery has a 1x1 that I use. Free.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

Beautiful widget 1x1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

Get the getjar app and download beautiful widgets for free.

http://m.getjar.com/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

droidmakespwn said:


> Hey what's the name of your clock widget?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


BobClockD3


----------

